# If you're this guy, please stop...



## Markeezee (May 1, 2017)

Seriously...stop. Just stop. Water. Mints. Foot massages....you're only reinforcing and encouraging these already self-entitled passengers and having the rest of us deal with them because you've incubated a belief that amenities are a norm...please just stop these free sh*t!

[Also posted this on the Los Angeles and Orange County city forum. Idiots like these need to stop being such tools and schills for Lyft...you're only harming other drivers and yourself on the long-term by continuing to breed more self-assuming and self-entitled passengers that a Lyft ride is ALL INCLUSIVE with other amenities....for $0.67 a mile/$0.11 a minute]


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

At least in the lower end services especially. I'd like to know if any experienced drivers that have a couple thousand rides are giving away stuff. I seriously doubt it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Markeezee said:


> View attachment 156468
> Seriously...stop. Just stop. Water. Mints. Foot massages....you're only reinforcing and encouraging these already self-entitled passengers and having the rest of us deal with them because you've incubated a belief that amenities are a norm...please just stop these free sh*t!
> 
> [Also posted this on the Los Angeles and Orange County city forum. Idiots like these need to stop being such tools and schills for Lyft...you're only harming other drivers and yourself on the long-term by continuing to breed more self-assuming and self-entitled passengers that a Lyft ride is ALL INCLUSIVE with other amenities....for $0.67 a mile/$0.11 a minute]


If you are driving for 67 cents a mile,11 cents a minute
PLEASE STOP !


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

My Car is well equipped with car chargers, aux cord, candy, tissues, trash bag, and a welcome sign in multiple languages.

Water is dumb - there's no place to store extra bottles. Trunk space is for luggage. And carrying water isn't worth the cost.

Candy is cheap and a sugar hit makes people happy.

Over 1k rides, this is never changing.

If you wanna provide sub-par service and whine about "it's not fair", well frankly Scarlett I don't give a $&?!#%


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

MoreTips said:


> At least in the lower end services especially. I'd like to know if any experienced drivers that have a couple thousand rides are giving away stuff. I seriously doubt it.


4000 rides between Uber and Lyft.

I get them safely from point A-B. I will give them great conversation but that's it. No candy, mints, water, or aux cord and never will. I do have an Iphone cable, courtesy of a drunk.

Other than that zip zero nada.


----------



## Yozee (Jun 7, 2017)

You can't fix stupido!


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> My Car is well equipped with car chargers, aux cord, candy, tissues, trash bag, and a welcome sign in multiple languages.
> 
> Water is dumb - there's no place to store extra bottles. Trunk space is for luggage. And carrying water isn't worth the cost.
> 
> ...


Candy is typically provided by child molesters.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Close to 7,000 rides on the two platforms.

charger and aux cord, if they ask nicely

no mints. No water. No bags of cereal (yes, you know who you are, lol)

I have an electronic hand held game that keeps kids occupied for 5-15 minutes, if need be

wont give out anything that could eventually make a mess in my car

good conversations. Respect for pax, even if my first impression of them is poor.

Ask about them, try to have an experience different from the same 6 questions that everyone gets and asks.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I like the way he said 'you MAY get more in tips.' He didn't say he DID get more in tips. Flipping propaganda.

Jackwagon


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

I did this when I was new. Quickly learned that pax leave trash behind so never again. Sometimes they crack the water bottle, leave remained and still keep in back seat. Next pax wonders why my car is full of trash and rates me low.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

New2This said:


> 4000 rides between Uber and Lyft.
> 
> I get them safely from point A-B. I will give them great conversation but that's it. No candy, mints, water, or aux cord and never will. I do have an Iphone cable, courtesy of a drunk.
> 
> Other than that zip zero nada.


He said, "Courtesy of a drunk." LMao!!!


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

I have little cups in the pouch of the back of my seats. One has dum dums in it the other is for trash. I get like 300 dum dums for 6 bucks where I go. They have been a great conversation starter.

I have nothing else to offer but a clean efficienr ride and conversation if you want it.

5k rides and it's worked well.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Trump Economics said:


> He said, "Courtesy of a drunk." LMao!!!


Woman going to a hotel wanted to use my charger. My charger has multiple outlets. Plugged her cable in. She grabbed her phone and left when she got out. I didn't notice the cord until the next day. Too bad she was nice.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

MoreTips said:


> At least in the lower end services especially. I'd like to know if any experienced drivers that have a couple thousand rides are giving away stuff. I seriously doubt it.


I have a phone charger, tissues, trash bags and water in the trunk that I will break out if a passenger really needs it. I supervise loading and unloading of bags to make sure they don't damage my car and to collect cash tips. I have 5000 rides on Uber and 2500 on Lyft.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> My Car is well equipped with car chargers, aux cord, candy, tissues, trash bag, and a welcome sign in multiple languages.
> 
> Water is dumb - there's no place to store extra bottles. Trunk space is for luggage. And carrying water isn't worth the cost.
> 
> ...


 you have got to be joking! Do you even have a clue to how much liability you are taking on when you feed a total stranger? .....you just can't fix stupid.



macchiato said:


> I did this when I was new. Quickly learned that pax leave trash behind so never again. Sometimes they crack the water bottle, leave remained and still keep in back seat. Next pax wonders why my car is full of trash and rates me low.


 real world, true experience. Those promoting idiotic behavior of feeding pax are probably U/L shills.


----------



## Tarrnation (Apr 23, 2016)

You guys are a bunch of entitled ****s. Either that, or you simply don't know how to provide good customer service! My rating is and will always be above 4.9! No, I don't provide water (though I do keep a bottle in center console in case someone gets sick) but I do provide mints, candy, gum and even chocolate bars to my passengers that they happily PAY ME for! Some drunk idiot gets chocolate on the seat/floor? GOOD! I get paid way more than the effort it takes to clean it up! You're obviously not approaching this the right way if you think that you'll just be spending money with nothing in return. Learn how to hustle and quit complaining and being jealous of other drivers who work hard to provide good service to their customers!


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

I do all that and also when we go by McDonalds or Starbucks I always offer to buy them a coffee. I make sure not to buy myself one so they don't think I'm trying to make a trip on their dime. If i drop them at a movie theater I give them regal gift cards and mall gift cards if at a mall. It's really the least we can do.



Tarrnation said:


> You guys are a bunch of entitled ****s. Either that, or you simply don't know how to provide good customer service! My rating is and will always be above 4.9! No, I don't provide water (though I do keep a bottle in center console in case someone gets sick) but I do provide mints, candy, gum and even chocolate bars to my passengers that they happily PAY ME for! Some drunk idiot gets chocolate on the seat/floor? GOOD! I get paid way more than the effort it takes to clean it up! You're obviously not approaching this the right way if you think that you'll just be spending money with nothing in return. Learn how to hustle and quit complaining and being jealous of other drivers who work hard to provide good service to their customers!


In actual fact my pax get nothing and my rating is currently 4.96. I would definitely spend a few bucks on candy a week if I thought it helped but I'm not sure it does anything besides leave wrappers around. Actually I should start leaving candy in from one week on one off and them measure out my tips and see if there is anything to it. I wonder if anybody has bothered to do this and posted on these forums?


----------



## Tarrnation (Apr 23, 2016)

You'll only be disappointed if you conduct a study with providing candy or not as the only factor. Most people could care less about the candy - it's the overall experience that matters. Providing candy is but one faucet of a multi-step approach! In other words, it's only there for the few who love it and to slightly improve how you're perceived by the rest. It's more about how you present it to them than anything. If you think that just providing candy to them (or not) is going to make any difference, you're only setting yourself up for failure.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Tarrnation said:


> You guys are a bunch of entitled ****s. Either that, or you simply don't know how to provide good customer service! My rating is and will always be above 4.9! No, I don't provide water (though I do keep a bottle in center console in case someone gets sick) but I do provide mints, candy, gum and even chocolate bars to my passengers that they happily PAY ME for! Some drunk idiot gets chocolate on the seat/floor? GOOD! I get paid way more than the effort it takes to clean it up! You're obviously not approaching this the right way if you think that you'll just be spending money with nothing in return. Learn how to hustle and quit complaining and being jealous of other drivers who work hard to provide good service to their customers!


Ratings dont mean much as longbas its not in deactivation range. I've had my highest rating giving nothing but chargers. And my tips are always great.You do the extra and dent your earnings while the rest of us do the minimum and earn the same. That's your prerogative.


----------



## Tarrnation (Apr 23, 2016)

empresstabitha said:


> Ratings dont mean much as longbas its not in deactivation range. I've had my highest rating giving nothing but chargers. And my tips are always great.You do the extra and dent your earnings while the rest of us do the minimum and earn the same. That's your prerogative.


You just don't get it - do you? There is no "dent" to speak of... only PROFIT! You're running a BUSINESS, start thinking like one!!! If providing extra amenities isn't turning a profit for you, get creative and think of ways to make it happen! Or you could just continue providing sub-par service and get paid peanuts for your efforts but that's your problem, not mine!


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Tarrnation said:


> You just don't get it - do you? There is no "dent" to speak of... only PROFIT! You're running a BUSINESS, start thinking like one!!! If providing extra amenities isn't turning a profit for you, get creative and think of ways to make it happen! Or you could just continue providing sub-par service and get paid peanuts for your efforts but that's your problem, not mine!


60-70% of my rides end in tips ( conservative estimate) so I'm good. No extra amenities needed.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

empresstabitha said:


> Ratings dont mean much as longbas its not in deactivation range. I've had my highest rating giving nothing but chargers. And my tips are always great.You do the extra and dent your earnings while the rest of us do the minimum and earn the same. That's your prerogative.


NOT TRUE

ON Lyft your available power zone bonus amounts are directly related to your rating. I'm currently getting 100% power zones, with my rating at 4.99. When my rating slipped down to 4.89 my power zones for that week were like 20%


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

DrivingForYou said:


> NOT TRUE
> 
> ON Lyft your available power zone bonus amounts are directly related to your rating. I'm currently getting 100% power zones, with my rating at 4.99. When my rating slipped down to 4.89 my power zones for that week were like 20%


Power zones are stupid and a waste of time. Also they're based on assumed demand not rating.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

DrivingForYou said:


> NOT TRUE
> 
> ON Lyft your available power zone bonus amounts are directly related to your rating. I'm currently getting 100% power zones, with my rating at 4.99. When my rating slipped down to 4.89 my power zones for that week were like 20%


Are you sure about that. I thought PZ was more dependent on how busy demand was going to be


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

PZ are yet another attempt to manipulate drivers into going where and when Lyft wants, without giving in and calling us employees. If its 70% or higher I MIGHT go there, but otherwise why bother. Yesterday I sat in a 40% PZ for 45 minutes before I got a ping. What a waste of friggin time. And it was during Peak hours, too, 5-6pm!!!


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

New2This said:


> Are you sure about that. I thought PZ was more dependent on how busy demand was going to be


If they were based on expected demand, all drivers in an area would get the same bonus. They don't. Higher rated drivers get higher rated bonuses for the zones, confirmed by looking at others drivers zones in the same area.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Mista T said:


> PZ are yet another attempt to manipulate drivers into going where and when Lyft wants, without giving in and calling us employees. If its 70% or higher I MIGHT go there, but otherwise why bother. Yesterday I sat in a 40% PZ for 45 minutes before I got a ping. What a waste of friggin time. And it was during Peak hours, too, 5-6pm!!!


That is most definitely the case. Power Zones are different for every driver. So they want a certain amount in this area vs that one etc etc.


----------



## Uberutioun (Jul 10, 2017)

Tarrnation said:


> You guys are a bunch of entitled ****s. Either that, or you simply don't know how to provide good customer service! My rating is and will always be above 4.9! No, I don't provide water (though I do keep a bottle in center console in case someone gets sick) but I do provide mints, candy, gum and even chocolate bars to my passengers that they happily PAY ME for! Some drunk idiot gets chocolate on the seat/floor? GOOD! I get paid way more than the effort it takes to clean it up! You're obviously not approaching this the right way if you think that you'll just be spending money with nothing in return. Learn how to hustle and quit complaining and being jealous of other drivers who work hard to provide good service to their customers!


Do you drive Select, Black, Suv, or Lux? If your answet is no, then your 4.9 rating is worthless! Meaningless! Without value!


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

MoreTips said:


> At least in the lower end services especially. I'd like to know if any experienced drivers that have a couple thousand rides are giving away stuff. I seriously doubt it.


Only vomit bags


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

At first I gave water bottles 50 pack for 3 bucks, but stopped. 

The people going 4 blocks or 1 mile would grab them all and leave, im like tf take one you *****. No mints, candy or aux cord. Charger if they have android no bs iphone chargers in my car. Just a to b and stfu.


----------

